# Sub Needed - South Sub of Chicago



## Hambrick & Co. (Nov 17, 2007)

Looking for 1 sub, must have insurance. Tonights/Tomorrows storms and future events. Orland Park / Joliet Area. 

Text or Call 708-417-8836

Mike


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Snow tomorrow?


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1613974 said:


> Snow tomorrow?


For now just rain on the radar.

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/chicago-il/weather-radar

May turn to snow if the cold air drops south, There will be alot of snow.


----------

